# Rough weekend



## Andy968 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been confident the last two months I'm ready for a divorce and I have had much better control over being angry. This weekend we had a birthday party for my daughter at the W's house since we are separated. My confidence was shaken as the reality of my broken family was plain as day. I became angry I'm in a house that isn't mine for my daughter's party, with a big fat fake smile on my face. My daughter had a great day though which is what's really important. My daughter's smile is what keeps me going but on the inside I feel like crap.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Right there with you brother .. right there with you.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwww.

Well, of course it was awful. You'd be a sociopath if you didn't feel awful and angry in that situation. But you did the right thing, you kept it together for your daughter. And it will get easier. This was probably the worst -- the first event at the house since you made the decision.

I hope that you feel better as the day goes on -- you made your daughter's day a happy one, and not every guy can say that. And you held your head high in a difficult situation, which is more than many people can manage. I think you're a winner, don't you?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Andy Yes their are gonna be tough times I attended a baseball game with a friend of my wifes (female) who is going through the same thing you have to remember that it is about the kids to hell with the exes


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

that's what makes us adults - we plaster the smile on and make sure the kids don't see the pain
we're all with you dude, it gets easier every day I promise


----------



## Keenwa (Oct 26, 2013)

Andy968 said:


> I have been confident the last two months I'm ready for a divorce and I have had much better control over being angry. This weekend we had a birthday party for my daughter at the W's house since we are separated. My confidence was shaken as the reality of my broken family was plain as day. I became angry I'm in a house that isn't mine for my daughter's party, with a big fat fake smile on my face. My daughter had a great day though which is what's really important. My daughter's smile is what keeps me going but on the inside I feel like crap.


I am not separated (yet) so can't comment on how that feels but can say from living inside a marriage that is dysfunctional that living in a house that "IS" yours and celebrating your daughter's b-day with a partner that you don't feel married to or connected to is no better, it's the same crap, same lie, same plastic smile. Better to come from a broken family than to live in one... hopefully our kids will grow up learning that we are human like them and that we deserve to be happy, and they won't spend their lives living in unhappy relationships either.


----------

